# Need Help Now!!!! Up To My Elbows In This As We Speak!



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello Friends!

Please help me with this quick if you can because I am in the middle of this NOW!!

Please look at my pics and answer these questions if you can?

1- Have I trimmed this little girl up enough as this is my first time?

2- I plan to use the trim for a little bit of iso, is there enough trim for this?

3- Do I have good enough tools to achieve iso attempt?

4- I have this small plant hanging on a wire with a fan blowing on it, will I be safe from mold?

5- if I do iso and put it into coffee filters and drain liquid into glass plate how long will it take to evap the iso and once it does evap i just scrap it off with a razor blade right and wala I have hash?

I look forward to all hwo can give guidence on these as I am up to my elbows right now with this.
I am so excited!!! This is my first plant harvested!!!

Cheers to all who got me here!!

Awaiting your responses watching my computer right now!!!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 16, 2009)

Congrats on your harvest DD!

Nice looking buds!  Did you already get your 20x microscope?   How much amber did your trichs have?  That's a pretty decent trim but you can always take all the leaf matter off and only leave the flowers if you want to take it farther.  Getting the leaf off of the bud will take away some of the 'green' taste.  I've never done ISO so good luck and I'm sure someone will chime in before long.

Peace!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Dirty I thought I could trust you to help quick!! You at the top in my books friend!!
I went out and baught a eye piece thing like the jewlers use its only o 10x megnification but when I looked at my girls it showed all the trics on this plant cloudy and the otheres are cloudy/clear still. It seems to work ok and I got the pack of 5 eye pieces ranging in mag like this  3 times 5 times 4 times 7 times and 10 times magnification all for $7.00 couldnt beet it!!

Cheers!!!

More help needed please!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2009)

Nice harvest DD 

We grow MJ to smoke its Trichomes.

If the tight leaf close to the bud is covered in Trichomes then it is what you grew the plant for.

Trimming the reason you grew the plant off is a waste in my eyes.

You do not have enough trim to make ISO, discard it.

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Hippy

So I couldnt get a little iso out of this because the trimmings you see in the jar are just caked in trics!! Would hate to see it go to waste or should I just dry it out and grind it up and use it as emergancy smoke?? Thoughts??

Cheers!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> Thanks Hippy
> 
> So I couldnt get a little iso out of this because the trimmings you see in the jar are just caked in trics!! Would hate to see it go to waste or should I just dry it out and grind it up and use it as emergancy smoke?? Thoughts??
> 
> Cheers!!!


 
Sure thing, give it a go, if they are heavily Tric'd then do the ISO.

What % ISO can you get your hands on?

eace:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

I just used 99% iso on in and now I have it sitting in the dish bu the window in my grow room. The mixture is green. Will the iso evaporation in there effect my other plants? Will the fumes kill them?

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

Any other input on this please would be appreciated especialy on the fan blowing on my budd will I resk mold and also the evap of my iso in the same room, will this hurt my other girls?

Cheerrs!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh by the way! Just FYI this was a hermie plant that I pampered and kept on inspecting for boy parts and when ever I found one picked it off. she/he didnt turn out to bad in my opinion! Smells great, looks great and its all nice and sticky. My opinion is never give up!

Cheers!!!

Still hoping someone will chime in on my mold question and my iso evap question.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 16, 2009)

Using 99% alcohol is like letting petrol fumes evaporate, a spark from a light tuning on or off or a fan starting could cause an explosion. I suggest you move it from the grow room.

eace:


----------



## oldsman (Aug 16, 2009)

DD,I too just harvested my first girl.I hung mine in my clothes closet with a small fan blowing her way.I was worried about mold as well but I think as long as you have good air transfer you should be OK.I used cuticle scissors after a couple days to get more of the leaves off before I put them in jars(done that this morning).Just keep checking her and when she feels hard and stiff put her in jars.Happy Smokin'.I didn't think I had enough trim to try ISO so I dried that and have been smokin'it with buddies.Sad to say the trim is better than our street weed.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Oldsman

I hung it on a wire and have a ocilating fan blowing on her as well as keeping the air in shed moving. I have already iso the little trim I had and am just waiting for it to evap to see what I get, but next time I will probably do what you did and just grind it up a little and add with my budd if its caked in trics like this plant was. It cant hurt to add a little extra THC to the smoke, and I couldnt bring myself to pitch out all those trics!!

How long before it dries to the point of jars?

Cheers!!!


----------



## oldsman (Aug 16, 2009)

After about 2 days I cut some off the smaller buds away from the main stalk leaving only the main cola on the stem which I left hanging for another day.The smaller buds I  put in a cigar box(cardboard) to dry for another day.I just put them into jars this morning,so it took mine 3-3 1/2 days before i felt they were dry enough to be jarred.I'll open the jars a couple of times the first few days for about 10-15 minutes each time with the fan blowing,after that maybe 1-2 times a day for about a week then they should be good to go.Some cure for longer but I don't think I can do that.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheers Oldsman!!

Thanks for your input friend hope your smoke turns out great for ya!

Cherrs!!!


----------



## oldsman (Aug 16, 2009)

:48:


----------

